# 1/20-23 lake Buena vista, fl



## Jason245 (Dec 27, 2016)

Going Disney

4 adults 2 children. Resort must have pack N play/ Crib.

Arrival Friday the 20, checkout the 23rd.  would like to stay within about 10 miles of Disney. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tgenerso (Dec 28, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Going Disney
> 
> 3 adults 2 children. Resort must have pack N play/ Crib.
> 
> ...


Has anyone gotten back to you on this?


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 28, 2016)

tgenerso said:


> Has anyone gotten back to you on this?


Not yet.. so I booked a hotel option just in case. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryon Bowman Scammer (Dec 29, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Going Disney
> 
> 4 adults 2 children. Resort must have pack N play/ Crib.
> 
> ...





Jason245 said:


> Not yet.. so I booked a hotel option just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Hi, I have something available. Sent you a PM.

Kindly reply!


----------



## AKGOLFER (Dec 29, 2016)

Bryon Bowman said:


> Hi, I have something available. Sent you a PM.
> 
> Kindly reply!


Careful dealing with Bryon Bowman, he just scammed a fellow owner at the Royal Resorts in Cancun and left him high and dry for next week and also hasn't returned him money and dropped off the face of the earth!!!   Again be AFRAID of this guy until further notice and this is coming from a 15 year member of TUG!!!  If you want more details just message me and I will put you in touch with the family he scammed that just left them stressed for Christmas instead of happy for a great vacation!!


----------



## AKGOLFER (Dec 29, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Going Disney
> 
> 4 adults 2 children. Resort must have pack N play/ Crib.
> 
> ...


Careful dealing with Bryon Bowman, he just scammed a fellow owner at the Royal Resorts in Cancun and left him high and dry for next week and also hasn't returned him money and dropped off the face of the earth!!! Again be AFRAID of this guy until further notice and this is coming from a 15 year member of TUG!!! If you want more details just message me and I will put you in touch with the family he scammed that just left them stressed for Christmas instead of happy for a great vacation!!


----------



## LNB (Dec 29, 2016)

Was he using the same handle?


----------



## AKGOLFER (Dec 29, 2016)

LNB said:


> Was he using the same handle?


Yes same handle on different site and he even faked a letter from the Resort!  I'm the largest owner at the Resort and it was 100% fake!!! 

Here is the info he provided:
Bryon Bowman
bryonbowman922@yahoo.com
OWNER PHONE#: (210) 646-1572
Owner Address: 1431 Cable Ranch Road, San Antonio. TX. 78245. USA.

And like most scam wanted money wired to his bank:

*Bank name: Fifth Third Bank
Account name: Bryon Bowman
Account#: 044002161
Routing#: 7978647449
Account Type: Checking.*

Again watch out for this guy and if you google his name you will see a spammer website he ran but as you will see none of the links work now.  So just beware and spread the word!!!

Bryon feel free to plead your case but you have a fellow owners money with no unit and you forged a fake resort email. 

Hope this helps all and get ready for him to do a name change....never wire money and always call the resort and make sure your are authorized in their system or that the unit is authorized to the renter....if not avoid them!


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a week available at Marriott 's Lakeshore Reserve 1/8-1/15 , if you can use it send me a PM
Ilene


----------



## jmurp62 (Jan 3, 2017)

If you are still looking I can get you a 3 bed/3bath at
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Reunion at Orlando which is just minutes from Disney. Total cost for the 3 nights is $300. If you are interested let me know. Much better than a small hotel room.
Murf


----------

